
TL;DR Rust - todsacerdoti
https://christine.website/blog/TLDR-rust-2020-09-19
======
qrv3w
This is the first Go-to-Rust post I've seen! Are there others? This one is
especially good too, lots of practical examples with their sublety explained
well.

